# Silent Crickets - Not so silent.



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

So decided to buy bulk crickets for the boy got 500 delivered this morning and only been in about an hour and all was quite until about 10 minutes ago I could hear this chirping sound. Noisless crickets that are not so silent.


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Trixtabella said:


> So decided to buy bulk crickets for the boy got 500 delivered this morning and only been in about an hour and all was quite until about 10 minutes ago I could hear this chirping sound. Noisless crickets that are not so silent.


I've had the same thing over the last few month...I quite like it, makes me feel like I'm on holiday :lol2:


----------



## Fruzzy (Jan 10, 2012)

I've given up on buying "silent" crickets - every box I've ever bought has had a least one noisy b:censor:d in it!


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

It's shut up now, was quite nice however the cat was going menta. The boy has been quite spoilt today new UVB new flooring for his viv and 500 crickets. Think he is more spoilt than the boyfriend.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Might want to read the Myths thread that is going on lol




UKCrestie said:


> Myth: Silent Crickets are actually silent :whistling2:





.


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

nicnet said:


> Might want to read the Myths thread that is going on lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first lot i've had that have made noise lol the other lot I got from my local place were all quite, or seemingly quite.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Trixtabella said:


> This is the first lot i've had that have made noise lol the other lot I got from my local place were all quite, or seemingly quite.


the only crickets that make noise are mature adult males, 
so if you feed of all adult males first they will stay quiet


----------

